# new to cowboy magic



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the detangler. A little goes a long way! I bought the shampoo when I bought the detangler, but I normally just use some shampoo I get at whole foods.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

In the grand scheme, CM is really inexpensive and you can buy them all-save two water bottles between now and purchase and dilute them by half at least, and go to town with the comb! I'd dilute and spray on the detangler if you need one while you're combing out after the bath and conditioner/rinse.


----------

